
Opinion: Clipboard contents must be auto-encrypted, readable only by target app - smart_jackal
https://techtudor.blogspot.com/2020/07/opinion-clipboard-contents-must-be.html
======
devenblake
What? Why can't iOS just prevent apps from automatically reading the clipboard
without the user's private consent? It seems useless to encrypt the data when
you can just deny its transmission. I'm jailbroken right now so I just
installed NoClipboardForYou[1], I'm sure Apple could make something themselves
to fulfill the same need.

[1]:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/jailbreak/comments/hlabn3/free_rele...](https://www.reddit.com/r/jailbreak/comments/hlabn3/free_release_noclipboardforyou_prevent_apps_like/)
(Normally I'd link directly to the GitHub repository but this Reddit thread
has more info).

------
ReptileMan
The whole point of the clipboard is to transfer data between somewhat
arbitrary apps.

